# Death grip



## smouse

Anyone tried the deathgrip. Seen it here as one of the sponsors. Looks like a good idea. For a $100, thought id see if anyone tried one.


----------



## Van Handle

*Death Grip*

Here is one of the later threads.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=922609&highlight=grip


----------



## war thunder

Hello, 
I bought the Death grip for my X force. I used it for awhile and was shooting really well. Thought it was helping me shoot correctly.( I'm new to archery) Took it off and I was shooting I tried to sight in a HHA site. And my arrows were hitting the ground. I could not figure out what I was doing wrong I thought it was the site! It got to be so bad I quit shooting all together. But it was me, I just put it back on and now I'm shooting like I was before and got my site sited in. So I can tell you that the Death grip worked for me it's a great grip !!!Hope this helps 
take care 
DJ :smile:


----------



## rom

*death grip*

Hello all,
i tried to contact Van for buying a death grip but i have 0 posts so i couldn't.
i use this post to ask him to contact me in this issue.
i live in Romania, i tried to send inquiries through the webpage but they keep bouncing back on me.
If anyone could copy-paste this thread and send it to Van please? 

Thanks folks and cheers from Romania!!!


----------



## rom

*wow*



war thunder said:


> Hello,
> I bought the Death grip for my X force. I used it for awhile and was shooting really well. Thought it was helping me shoot correctly.( I'm new to archery) Took it off and I was shooting I tried to sight in a HHA site. And my arrows were hitting the ground. I could not figure out what I was doing wrong I thought it was the site! It got to be so bad I quit shooting all together. But it was me, I just put it back on and now I'm shooting like I was before and got my site sited in. So I can tell you that the Death grip worked for me it's a great grip !!!Hope this helps
> take care
> DJ :smile:


well i thought the grip helps bow torque (left -right) not anchor point (up-down), but i am a newbie too!


----------



## bobacosta

I just ordered one and will install it on my Hoyt Maxxis 31 and I'll post back the results. I figured $100 bucks on a good idea is worth a shot and I have to try it out myself. I checked several forums about this product and like always some love it and some hate it. The thing with getting advice from a forum is that if you were to follow everybody's advice, you wouldn't do anything because there is always a differing opinion. The guy that invented sliced bread probably would have had someone on a forum say there was something wrong about it and many would not have tried it. 
I wish I only had one box full of stuff that I don't use in archery but I have several. But by taking chances I have a combination of stuff that works for me. And really, archery isn't as expensive as other hobbies or sports. Anyone wants to buy a box full of 20+ gun holsters I tried until I found the one that works best for me. Even after I bought the one I use daily I bought half a dozen more.
Bob


----------



## bobacosta

I installed it on my Hoyt Maxxis 31 last Friday night and it does work. After the mandatory 24 hour wait for the glue to set, my groups are smaller and I'm more consistently hitting a half dollar size target at 20 yards . I do and can have a wild shot every so often but it had to do with other form issues. I say it's well worth the price and installation was easy. The size take some getting used to but it feels very comfortable. The one issue (not a problem) is the noise the grip makes when carrying the bow. The grip clangs against the riser. They do include a strip of self adhering rubber material but I ordered a carbon grip for a black bow and they sent a camo strip. So I'll get a black strip of rubber and try it to see if it works. I'm heading to an indoor range later today and will experiment some more shooting with the Death Grip. I'll post my opinion of it later in the future.
Bob


----------



## bobacosta

It's April and I'm very happy with the performance. Love to use my bow so much that I hurt both my shoulders. Love the Death Grip.
Bob


----------



## Kimart2010

What exactly r u looking for from Van Handle? If grip, what type of bow?


----------

